# Some Vivaldi Concertos



## itywltmt

En français

This week's installment of _Once Upon the Internet _doesn't require much preamble - I have packaged together a number of *Vivaldi *concertos for your listening pleasure.

The first four concertos come from Vivaldi's opus 4 (1712-1713) known as _La stravanganza_ ("The Extravagance"). The set was first published in 1716 and was dedicated to a Venetian nobleman Signor Vettor Delfino. All of the concertos were scored for solo violin, strings, and basso continuo - what is perhaps most extraordinary about "La stravaganza" is Vivaldi's remarkable inventiveness within a defined framework of instrumental and harmonic forces. These concertos pre-date by 10 years his more famous _Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione_ ("The Contest Between Harmony and Invention") which contain - of course - _the four seasons_.

Vivaldi wrote concertos for the lute and mandolin - and his mandolin concerto in C is probably the most well-known of the lot. We finish the selection with a pair of flute concertos including _La tempesta di mare_, his first from the op. 10 set composed around 1728.

Happy listening!

*DETAILS*​
*Antonio VIVALDI (1678 - 1741)*

Concerto, in F Major, for violin, strings, and basso continuo, RV 284 
(La Stravaganza, no. 9)
Concerto, in G Major, for violin, strings, and basso continuo, RV 298 
(La Stravaganza, no. 12)
Concerto,in G Major, for violin, strings, and basso continuo, RV 301 
(La Stravaganza, no. 3)
Concerto, in G Minor, for violin, strings, and basso continuo, RV 316a 
(La Stravaganza, no. 6)
Capella Musicae
Dario Luisi, leader and soloist

Concerto, in C Major, for mandolin, strings, and basso continuo, RV 425
Concerto, in G Major, for two mandolins, strings, and basso continuo, RV 532 
Giuseppe Anedda, mandolin (1 & 2)
Da Camera di Roma
Nicolas Flagello, conducting

Concerto, in G Minor, for flute, strings, and basso continuo, RV 433 ("La Tempesta di Mare")
Dejan Gavriç, flute 
Junge Philharmonie Köln
Volker Hartung, conducting

Concerto, in C Major, for recorder, strings and basso continuo, RV 444
Robert Wagner, recorder
Respighi-Ensemble
Arnd Dolge, conducting

MP3.COM Download: 3 Dec 2001
IA Link: https://archive.org/details/18III.Allegro

*November 22, 2013, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "In Memoriam: Yuli Turovsky" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel . Read more November 22 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

